# Newbie here - shot a bear (Im pregnant too)!



## She-Hunter (Sep 18, 2006)

I posted on the bear hunters section but I just saw this forum and wow! Im glad to see this  I feel silly asking some questions to a bunch of men, not that I should, how else will I learn aye?! 

Anyway, if I may, heres my bear hunting story if anyones interested: 

A little background here.. Im Trisha, wife to Dave, mom to three boys and 5 1/2 months pregnant. 

I have been applying for a bear license with Dave for six years now (or more). I was pretty shocked to find out I got a tag this year when no one else we knew did. My husband Dave did not get one, he wasnt as thrilled as I was lol. Though my brothers, uncles and dad were all hunters, I just never went. Three days before we left, Dave took me to the rifle range where I shot five rounds with Dave's 30-06 (mine now). The next day, five more rounds. Perfect shots, all bulls eyes. They said I was ready and only needed one shot. 

A very long 7 hour drive to the UP takes us to opening day, Sunday the 10th. At 4:10 am I'm up and ready, too excited to sleep till 4:30. We drive a few miles away and turn onto a 2-track where we drive another mile. Then we walk 1/4 mile to a clearing where the bait is. My 'blind' is a cleared out spot under a pine tree where I set branches in front of me as cover. Yeah... I'm feeling real safe here.. NOT! Thankfully, its a bright moon (later found out that's not so good after all for hunting). I'm sitting on a 5 gallon bucket, Dave forgot his so he's sitting on the ground. I have the only gun, its all up to me. I hear what sounds like a dog in the distance. Dave shushes me and says its a bear winding (smelling) us. 20 minutes later, the bear is behind us. More winding. I'm not liking that one bit! If he comes to the bait, he will have to walk RIGHT past us and maybe even into my 'blind'. 20 minutes later, we hear it again, the bear is circling us. My baby is kicking so much I cant concentrate, he/she must sense my anxiety. My heart is pounding so hard Dave keeps telling me to shut my mouth because he can hear it. The anticipation is incredible but bordering overwhelming. Finally, dawn is approaching. I'm relieved and the shaking slows. Suddenly, an incredible racket begins right above my head! Sounds like a helicopter! I look at Dave without looking up, frozen in fear and mouth the question 'what the &*^% was that!?' He can hardly keep quiet from laughing. Then I see it. A raven. The size of a pterodactyl. Wing span several feet. They grow everything big up there! Well after a few more interesting sights and sounds its 9:30. Seems the bear is hitting at night and I'm happy to go, besides it so cold that morning I'm hardly able to talk. 21 degrees. 

Back at the cabin to fish, eat and take a nap. Tonight we are going to a different blind thankfully!! This one is on our friend Roger Smith's property. Its a ground deer blind, like a camo pup tent. It gave me a wonderful sense of security. My relief would be very short lived. At dusk we can smell the bear. It is CLOSE! Then I hear them.. yes, them, there are two freakin bear walking around the blind and I cant see them! The only opening is in front of me showing the bait pile. My gun is ready and I'm clenching my jaws tight so I don't scream. I'm begging the good Lord to get them in front of me and NOT behind me. Dave can peek through a crack to see them both. This blind isn't so safe after all in my opinion! Finally, quiet.. we can hear them walking around us into the woods to the right. Dave reminds me to shut my mouth again, heart beats loud in the woods ya know! Anyway, its getting pretty dark, I wish it would hit the bait so I could be done and shoot it. Well suddenly, from the left in comes a bear! I'm waiting for a good shot but it keeps walking back and forth and its getting so dark. You don't realize how every second brings the dark in. Every moment, I'm losing my opportunity. Dave asks if its broadside (sideways), yes, I think so. He asks if its big enough... its a bear, looks monstrous to me! I say I don't know. He asks if I'm going to shoot and to tell him first. Too many questions and decisions, I cant handle it. Now I can hardly see, its just too late. The bear walks away. pause. ponder. hmmmm. now what Dave? He doesn't know. Suddenly, it must have seen or smelled us and was RIGHT NEXT TO THE BLIND ON MY SIDE! It began making all kinds of terrible growling/snarling noises and pounding the ground with its front legs :yikes: Thank goodness it only did it twice (the pounding thing) then ran off. I was utterly terrified, I swear I had to check my drawers! Even Dave was unnerved about that. There are two bears walking around the woods, one seems a little pissed that we are there and we have to walk back! Dave turns on the flashlight, we make some noise but not too much... don't want to scare the bear away ya know! Ha, yeah, don't want THAT to happen! Dave has the gun and flashlight, I'm just about on his back clutching his coat with both hands scared out of my mind! Too much for a pregnant woman I think. Too much emotion. Needless to say, I get a lot of crap from everyone for not shooting the bear when it first came in. Dave stands behind me and says I did the right thing, it was late into dusk. Three hunts later, seeing nothing and I'm nearly in tears thinking how much longer can I go though this, I wish I had shot my first moments that bear came in when I had light. If I see another, I WONT hesitate. Now I just hope I see another. 

Monday night, we hit another blind. Dave warned I wouldn't like it. He was right. Though were were up high in a tree blind, Dave forgot the flashlight. This (to me) would prove to be a good thing. The blind is 14 miles deep in the woods, over a rickety bridge with no phone reception. We drive a tiny two track that looked about 50 years old. Then we walk a path made by BEAR, that's about 8" wide through thick brush and ferns. Very little light tonight as its raining. Everyone says a bear will definitely come in and its HUGE! The tracks imply a huge 450 pound + male. We are so deep in the woods its just not even right that we should be out here! Dave is thrilled. I'm not so thrilled. New noises out here. Huge buck winding us, its louder than a bear and he's moving fast. The woods are very loud ya know! Then, we hear the bear. Moving slowly around and circling us. Here we go again. I keep asking Dave what time it is. I told him I want OUT and at the truck before dark which would have been at 7:40. I couldnt imagine walking in pitch black there. Dave agrees we would never make it out otherwise. We leave. I'm very unsettled and quiet. I didn't like it there more than even the open blind. That huge bear is near but cautious, we can sense him... I just want out of there. Dave has his spot all picked out for next year.

Tuesday morning, I'm up at 3:30am or so, anxious to hunt and very refreshed. We are hunting in the deer blind again. We know those bear are there, hopefully, we can see one, shoot it and be done. My fears and anxiety are much less. The comfort of a familiar place eases my mind. I see that there are trees and lots of brush surrounding the blind and the only real way to get in is through the door (next to Dave) and the window in front of me, in which I have a loaded gun sticking out of it. Its an interesting morning. We hear raccoons, see tons of critters, ravens are going nuts and the coyotes! Wow! They sound like a pack of hyenas! I had no idea. There were over 20 but thankfully very far away. Light comes and I tell Dave to go ahead and go back to Rogers cabin, Ill be ok now that its light. I don't think a bear is coming in since dawn has passed, its about 7:30am. At about 9:45, I have to pee and decide I'm done for the morning. I turn the safety on and start my walk back. I'm happy, content, feeling quite safe and relaxed.... bad idea, don't relax when you're walking through the woods in bear country. As I round the corner, about 15 feet away, I scare a huge bear deep into the woods. It sounds like a giant horse running! I nearly pass out in shock! I click the safety off and hold the gun in a way that I might need and hurry my pregnant ass out of there. The panic is nearly uncontrollable. Finally, I'm back at camp. I try to relax and say I scared something and what it sounded like. Bad idea, I get more crap because I scared the bear AGAIN. I wasted another chance. Whatever. I had to pee lol. 

Long week so far and its only Tuesday night. I'm going to hunt from the deer blind on Rogers property again tonight, I KNOW that bear, I've seen it several times and heard it more. I will NOT miss this time. I know Ill get that bear tonight. I feel very safe and secure again. It would be 4 hours before dusk came. I say a little prayer to my friend Saint Hubert, the patron saint of hunters. Dave has a little chat with Fred Bear :lol: I asked for the guidance to shoot well and for protection. 

Dusk is approaching soon, I'm hoping the bear comes. I just keep thinking, please, please don't make me go back to that terrible place way back in the deep woods, I had such a bad feeling there, I don't want to go back. That was the next mornings destination, to walk through those woods with a flashlight, in the dark. I didn't know if I could handle it again. Just before dusk, four of the biggest raccoons I've ever seen come into the pile! They are stealing my bears bait! Fortunately, they cant get much, the logs are covering most of it. Its amazing to watch them. The are the size of big ole hound dogs, just huge! More giant Ravens. We hear wolves as dusk settles in. Its a different world up there.

Dave asks if I smell something... I tell him no but get the gun ready. Then I hear the familiar noises. They are to the right and behind us. The bear is coming. I'm ready. I have my gun in position and ready to raise and fire. Several minutes go by. My heart starts to pound but I'm totally in control. Please, please come into view, every second that ticks by steals my light. THen, out of no where, a HUGE bear is at the bait pile! Its the same one I saw a few nights ago. My gun is raised. Dave peeks out the crack and asks if I have enough light... Yep. Is the bear broadside... Yep. Am I going to shoot it... *KABOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* Yep. The bear drops. I'm shocked. I forgot to close my mouth *again* so my teeth rattled. I'm deaf. Dave yells to put another shot into it and I try but the damn thing gets up and RUNS kinda towards us! What is up with THAT?! I'm shocked! Dave and I just look at each other. He asks if I shot it. Yes! I did. The cross hairs lined up dead center, plenty of light, no nerves, no shaking, perfect shot. I'm positive. Yes, the bear dropped but why did it get up? After several minutes we decide to go check out the scene. Gotta be careful now. Wounded bear is BAD news! We are quiet but I'm shaking now. We see some tracks but the raccoon made that difficult. No blood. Dave said that's ok. 

We walk back to camp to get Roger, Scott and the hunting dog Elmo who picks up the scent immediately, in seconds he's hot on the trail and yowling like mad! They all take off leaving me standing there in the pitch black alone! No gun, nothing and tell me to wait at the road. HELLO, where did the freakin road go?! I cant see! I'm not quite as terrified as I would have been a few days before though, I'm exhilarated and full of adrenalin! I hear Elmo stop howling and the men all talking but I cant hear what they are saying. I'm screaming at them, asking if they found it. Did I get it. Whats going on. They hear me but the sons of b*&^%es wont answer  Dave comes back and says yes, I shot one well. It ran just 25 - 30 yards in. Perfect shot and dead when they arrived. He congratulated me but said it was indeed small, just 90 lbs. The average bear is about 135-150 lbs. I'm bummed but so relived that I'm done bear hunting. We walk back to camp and Dave goes in to help drag the bear out.

The three of them come back huffing and puffing and sweating like crazy (it warmed up over the last day or so). I check out my bear and say 'man Scott, that looks bigger than 90 lbs!' He is stunned and yells '90 pounds!? That thing is HUGE!! 250 at least!!!' WHAT?! Woohoo!!!!! He congratulates me over and over saying perfect hit, right through the vitals, one shot, amazing, biggest sow they ever saw. Wow... We load her up and get her in the light. Everyone's going nuts. The bear is so FAT! We take her to get weighed and holy cow, 295-300 pounds! There are about 10 locals all checking out my bear lol, they all agree, yep, biggest sow they ever saw. I'm so proud!

This experience was one so incredible and great that here it is 5 days later and I still cant sleep at night, I'm too excited and my dreams are full of the experience. The butcher called today too, there is 197 pounds of bear meat! HELLO! That's just meat, it'll feed three families this winter LOL! Guess bear is on the menu here for a LONG time. I'm getting a full mount too, Dave said she's just too big to turn into an ole rug. He's very proud and its been incredible spending so much time with him this past week. We did very little talking all those long hours but it was amazing still. We have this in common and its good.

As for more hunting... yes. I plan to deer hunt this winter. Ill be taking the shot gun out in a few weeks to practice that. I will NOT be deer hunting in the UP though. Too many damn bear up there  











Trisha


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Awesome job and _really_ nice bear!
Thanks for taking us along


----------



## bluesun7602 (Sep 7, 2005)

ok you're my new hero!!  congrats and welcome!!


----------



## Rumajz (Dec 29, 2005)

Wow, now that is a report/story. Probably the best story I have ever read on this website. Great job, CONGRATULATIONS and keep em stories coming and there will be more, I can guarantee it. You are hooked for life.  
Well done Trisha

Thanks 

Roman


----------



## Shop Rat (Apr 8, 2006)

Great story! I have never bear hunted before, but I had one close during bow season in the Eastern u.p. When it ran it plowed down small pine trees. :yikes: I may have to start saving my points, that hunt sounds like lots of fun.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Cool story thanks for sharing.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

WOW Very cool ! Your a good story teller too ! Felt like I was right there with you.

Congrats on a helluva bear and a hunt that you'll never forget. :coolgleam


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

I read your story in the bear forum awhile back... LOVE IT! What a great story on such a successfull hunt! 

Welcome to the site, it's nice to see more and more women getting on here and posting thier stories/questions/comments. 

That is one heck of a nice bear... CONGRATS AGAIN!!!!


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

She-Hunter said:


> I will NOT be deer hunting in the UP though. Too many damn bear up there
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually one less. Congratulations. The above post are correct in praising your story telling. You should consider publishing an article detailing your above post. Most local mags love success stories but especially from new hunters.


----------



## She-Hunter (Sep 18, 2006)

Thanks everyone  I thought it was a good story too but I dont know where to post other than here lol. I thought being pregnant and shooting a bear as well as a first hunt would be kinda interesting but when I contacted my local paper and one other online mag, they never replied. I firgured it wasnt so newsworthy or interesting after all. 

I do look forward to deer hunting in November, it looks harder than bear hunting though! Ill find out soon enough. 

Our oldest son is taking hunter safety now, he will be 12 on Nov 1st, hes very excited to start hunting as well!

Trisha


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

That is a fantastic story Trisha and one helluva bear congrats!!!! Welcome to the site and thanks for taking us along on your hunt, those memories will last a life time!!! I cant imagine that someone would not want to print your story, it is quite vivid and very well written, thanks again for a great read!!!


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Very nice story and very well told!! I've had my wife read it (she doesn't hunt) and she was captivated. My 11 yr old daughter read it also ... and asked, 'how old do you have to bear hunt dad?' One squirrel and after reading your story she's 'ready for bear'. 

Nice Job!


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

you Go Girl!


----------



## RiverRanger (Aug 23, 2006)

She-Hunter said:


> Thanks everyone  I thought it was a good story too but I dont know where to post other than here lol. I thought being pregnant and shooting a bear as well as a first hunt would be kinda interesting but when I contacted my local paper and one other online mag, they never replied. I firgured it wasnt so newsworthy or interesting after all.
> 
> .
> 
> ...


----------



## dtg (Jun 5, 2003)

Now that's a story you're kid will love hearing about!!!!! Really enjoyable read, thanks!!!!


----------



## steelhead05 (Mar 24, 2003)

i know a reporter for michigan woods-and-water mag...i will give him a call and see what he can do


----------

